

Ask HN: Why was the HN karma ratio removed (HN profile page)? - frik

(it was just below &quot;karma&quot; field on the profile page and contained an average score of the last few weeks, afaik)
======
ColinWright
Asked here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9320742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9320742)

dang's answer here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9314604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9314604)

More details at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9322256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9322256)

~~~
frik
thanks!

